# Krass



## Varenka

Wer kann mir dieses komisches Wort erklären?

Ein Beispiel für die Zusammenhang: 'Der Tod kommt Krass'

Ist es positiv oder negativ?


----------



## Kajjo

engl = stark, blatant, gross

"Krass" bedeutet stark, deutlich, außergewöhnlich. In der Umgangssprache der Jugend wird das Wort zur Zeit auch im Sinne von "großartig" verwendet.

Beispiele für die standardsprachliche Verwendung:

"Im krassen Unterschied zu ..." -- (in stark contrast to)
"Das steht im krassen Widerspruch zu..." -- that grossly contradicts
"Ein krasser Außenseiter" (an extreme outsider)
"eine krasse Übertreibung" (a gross exaggeration)
"ein besonders krasser Fall" (an exceedingly gross case)

Jugendsprache:
"Das ist ja krass!" - (that's cool)

Kajjo


----------



## Varenka

Danke Kajjo. Das ist also nicht immer in einem negativen Zusammenhang benutzt.


----------



## WERWOLF

Krass heißt in irgeneiner Hinsicht *extrem*. Es muß sich nicht auf die Länge  ode Stärke beziehen.

z.B. In Südamerika sehen wir die krassen Unterschiede zwischen den Armen und den Reichen.


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Krass heißt in irgeneiner Hinsicht *extrem*. Es muß sich nicht auf die Länge  ode Stärke beziehen.
> 
> z.B. In Südamerika sehen wir die krassen Unterschiede zwischen den Armen und den Reichen.



Seltsame Ergänzung. Verwirre mal lieber den Fragesteller nicht! Krass bezieht sich nur in Ausnahmefällen auf Länge oder Stärke. Das Beispiel mit dem "krassen Unterschied" ist bereits in Post #2 genannt.

Krass bedeutet standardsprachlich auch nicht direkt "extrem".

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Varenka said:
			
		

> Danke Kajjo. Das ist also nicht immer in einem negativen Zusammenhang benutzt.



Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Krass zielt eher auf Gegensätze ab.

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

Es bedeutet standartsprachlich extrem:


			
				© Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch said:
			
		

> krass  <Adj.> [zu lat. crassus= dick, grob]:
> 
> 1. in seiner Art besonders extrem: ein -er Fall von Korruption; er ist ein -er Egoist; in -em Gegensatz zu etw. stehen; er drückt sich immer recht k. aus.



Ich verwirre niemanden, ich stelle nur deine Antwort richtig.
Ich habe "kraß" noch nie im Zusammenhang mit einem Gegenstand benutzt gehört. Vielleicht umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Jana337

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich verwirre niemanden, ich stelle nur deine Antwort richtig.


Die Antwort war vollkommen richtig.





> Ich habe "krass (nie mit einem ß geschrieben, wenn ich mich nicht irre)" noch nie im Zusammenhang mit einem Gegenstand benutzt gehört. Vielleicht umgangssprachlich.



Gegensatz ≠ Gegenstand



Jana


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich habe richtig "Gegenstand" benutzt, kenne den Unterschied.

Was soll das da bedeuten?


			
				jana337 said:
			
		

> Gegensatz ≠ Gegenstand


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich verwirre niemanden, ich stelle nur deine Antwort richtig. Ich habe "kraß" noch nie im Zusammenhang mit einem Gegenstand benutzt gehört. Vielleicht umgangssprachlich.


* Werwolf, bitte beachte, daß hier absolut keine Antwort richtig gestellt werden mußte. Alles war und ist in Post #2 richtig dargestellt worden.

*Du verkomplizierst einen Thread, der die Ursprungsfrage bereits zur völligen Zufriedenheit beantwortet hatte.  Niemand hat hier das Wort "krass" auf einen Gegenstand angewandt. Wo soll das Deiner Meinung nach gewesen sein? 

Ich weiß, daß Du mit Deiner wörtlichen Interpretation von Duden-Definitionen Probleme hast, aber bitte verwirre nicht auch noch andere mit Deinem unzureichenden Verständnis.

Sicherlich schwingt bei "krass" die Bedeutung von "extrem" mit. Aber es ist eine Frage der Richtung: Nicht wo extrem steht, könnte auch krass stehen, umgekehrt könnte dies aber durchaus öfter zutreffen. Beachte bitte außerdem, daß ich eben nicht geschrieben habe, daß Deine Aussage falsch ist, sondern daß Du niemanden verwirren sollst -- und daß "krass" eben nicht direkt "extrem" bedeutet. Wenn schon, dann lies bitte jedes Wort, sei gutmütig und ausgleichend. Mit dieser Art hilfst Du hier niemandem!

Beispiele:
RICHTIG: "extrem heißes Wetter";
FALSCH / NICHT MÖGLICH: "krass heißes Wetter"

Die Wörter sind also keineswegs Synonyme. Jede Lexikon-Definition muß logischerweise zur Erklärung auf andere Wörter zurückgreifen. Das unterstellt damit aber keineswegs immer gleich eine synonyme Bedeutung. Dieser einfache Zusammenhang sollte auch für Dich unmittelbar verständlich sein.

Ach ja, und noch etwas: Es ist nicht nötig, auf jeden Thread hier zu antworten. Beschränke Dich doch einfach auf diejenigen Fälle, in denen Du konkret etwas Hilfreiches beitragen kannst. Und ich bin mir sicher, daß es da viele Fälle geben wird!

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

In der Jugendsprache würde ich es mit "cool", "geil" oder "fett" gleichsetzen.


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:
			
		

> In der Jugendsprache würde ich es mit "cool", "geil" oder "fett" gleichsetzen.



Ja, in der Jugendsprache hatte ich auch "cool" als englische Übersetzung gewählt (Post #2). Dies ist wohl im Deutschen genauso gültig, da hast Du recht, Henryk. 

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, daß "fett" eigentlich "phat" geschrieben werde (so es denn überhaupt niedergeschrieben wird!) und eine Abürzung von "phantastisch" sei. Ob da was dran ist? Vielleicht sollte man dazu aber einen neuen Thread starten... 

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich habe niemand zitiert, die Anführungszeichen sind wegen besseren Veständnisses da.


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich habe richtig "Gegenstand" benutzt, kenne den Unterschied. Was soll das da bedeuten?



Du beziehst Dich darauf, daß krass nicht zusammen mit Gegenständen verwendet wird. Es hat aber niemand behauptet, daß dies so sei. Daher wunderten wir uns, wie Du darauf kommst, diese Aussage zu machen. Jana dachte sich, daß Du vielleicht mein "Gegensatz" fälschlich als "Gegenstand" gelesen hast.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:
			
		

> In der Jugendsprache würde ich es mit "cool", "geil" oder "fett" gleichsetzen.


 
Fett? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Krass höre ich öfters in dem Programm "Was guckst Du?", glaube ich. Soll das heissen, dass es viele Türken benutzen?


----------



## Varenka

Hat jemand den (Österreicherishen) Film: 'Der Tod Kommt Krass' gesehen? Wenn 'krass' so viele verschiedene Bedeutungen haben kann, was ist das beste Wort für Krass auf diesen Fall?


----------



## Kajjo

Oha, ich habe versucht, mich kurz auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen und nachgelesen, was das für ein Film ist.

Hier wird "kommt krass" als regelrechte Verballhornung von "Türken-Deutsch" in seiner einfachsten Form verwendet. Zu den -- falls vorhandenen -- intellektuellen, rassistischen, politischen, humoristischen oder vielleicht doch nur dümmlichen Perspektiven kann und möchte ich mich gar nicht äußern.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:
			
		

> Fett? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Krass höre ich öfters in dem Programm "Was guckst Du?", glaube ich. Soll das heissen, dass es viele Türken benutzen?



Ich kenne das auch nur von ganz jungen Studenten -- man muß sich oft an neue Jugendsprache gewöhnen und solange es nur solche Worte sind, ist das für mich auch OK. Annehmen muß ich mich einer solchen Ausdrucksweise ja zum Glück nicht -- wahrscheinlich wären sogar alle erschrocken! 

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Oha, ich habe versucht, mich kurz auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen und nachgelesen, was das für ein Film ist.
> 
> Hier wird "kommt krass" als regelrechte Verballhornung von "Türken-Deutsch" in seiner einfachsten Form verwendet. Zu den -- falls vorhandenen -- intellektuellen, rassistischen, politischen, humoristischen oder vielleicht doch nur dümmlichen Perspektiven kann und möchte ich mich gar nicht äußern.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Es handelt sich hier um ein Programm, das von einem Türken selbst gemacht und parodiert wird. Ich dachte, es wäre vielleicht ein Wort, das nur eine bestimmte Sozialgruppe benutzt. Ist das nicht der Fall?


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:
			
		

> Es handelt sich hier um ein Programm, das von einem Türken selbst gemacht und parodiert wird. Ich dachte, es wäre vielleicht ein Wort, das nur eine bestimmte Sozialgruppe benutzt. Ist das nicht der Fall?



Nein, viele junge Leute sagen "krass" als Verstärkung wie früher echt, geil, stark, super, ... -- Es mag aber sein, daß unter Türken dieses Wort zur Zeit besonders verbreitet ist, oder daß zumindest mit diesem Vorurteil gespielt wird. Im Sinne eines "reduzierten Wortschatzes" aus Wörtern wie machen, kommen, krass, Hey und so weiter könnte es parodistisch passend sein.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Noch ein Nachtrag: Die Redewendungen "Das kommt krass" und "das ist ja voll krass!" sind vielleicht besonders primitiv und ungewohnt und natürlich gar nicht Bestandteil der deutschen Standardsprache. Insofern wird diese Redewendung vielleicht besonders stark mit Ausländer-Deutsch assoziiert?

Das Wort "krass" an sich ist ja völlig normal (siehe Post #2).

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

"Krass" ist nur im attributiven Sinne standardsprachlich, im prädikativen Sinne gar nicht, dort ist es umgangssprachlich und Slang:

ein krasser Gegensatz
das war ja krass!

Ich bin mir sicher, ob man überhaupt "dieser Gegensatz ist ziemlich krass" standardsprachlich verwenden kann.

Ich muss aber hinzufügen, dass "krass" und "fett" eher als Türkendeutsch oder Rap-Deutsch aufgefasst wird. Man hört natürlich immer wieder "das war 'ne fette Party" von Ottonormalverbrauchern, aber eher nicht "Boa, das war ja ma' fett!"


----------



## Varenka

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Die Antwort war vollkommen richtig.
> 
> Gegensatz ? Gegenstand
> 
> Jana



Was ist das Unterschied zwischen Gegensatz und Gegenstand?


----------



## Whodunit

Varenka said:
			
		

> Was ist das Unterschied zwischen Gegensatz und Gegenstand?


 
Gegensatz = contrast
Gegenstand = object

So, you see they don't have to do anything with each other.


----------



## Henryk

> Ich muss aber hinzufügen, dass "krass" und "fett" eher als Türkendeutsch oder Rap-Deutsch aufgefasst wird. Man hört natürlich immer wieder "das war 'ne fette Party" von Ottonormalverbrauchern, aber eher nicht "Boa, das war ja ma' fett!"


Fahrt mal nach Berlin-Kreuzberg (umliegende Bezirke reichen auch)! Da reden die deutschen Jugendlichen ebenfalls Kanakisch und das ist so schrecklich.


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:
			
		

> Fahrt mal nach Berlin-Kreuzberg (umliegende Bezirke reichen auch)! Da reden die deutschen Jugendlichen ebenfalls Kanakisch und das ist so schrecklich.


 
Tatsächlich? Interessant! Also ist es unter den Jugendlichen so üblich?* Fett* finde ich am Seltsamsten.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:
			
		

> Tatsächlich? Interessant! Also ist es unter den Jugendlichen so üblich?* Fett* finde ich am Seltsamsten.



Am Seltsamsten finde ich dieses "voll". Lässt sich ja auch mit "krass" kombinieren:"Voll krasses Teil."

Das geht ja alles noch, doch vor einiger Zeit saß ich mal wieder in einem Bus in der oberen Etage. Ich war allein, bis zwei Mädels raufkamen. Die beiden sahen sich um und eine meinte dann:"Is ja voll leer hier..."


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:
			
		

> Am Seltsamsten finde ich dieses "voll". Lässt sich ja auch mit "krass" kombinieren:"Voll krasses Teil."
> 
> Das geht ja alles noch, doch vor einiger Zeit saß ich mal wieder in einem Bus in der oberen Etage. Ich war allein, bis zwei Mädels raufkamen. Die beiden sahen sich um und eine meinte dann*:"Is ja voll leer hier*..."


 
Mensch, da bin ich voll krass ausgeflippt!

(Sicher geht das nicht so! jejeje)


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Mensch, da bin ich voll krass ausgeflippt!
> 
> (Sicher geht das nicht so! jejeje)


 
Das kannst du sagen, aber ich denke, dass ab der 30er-Grenze diese Wörter anfangen, lustig zu klingen. Unter Jugenlichen versteht man den Sinn - Erwachsene würden damit auffallen. 

Dein Satz geht noch zu toppen:

Ey Alter, da bin ich echt voll krass ausgeflippt!

Und wenn dieses "ch" noch wie ein schönes "sch" ausgesprochen wird, dann wird's Kanak-Sprak.


----------



## lalilu86

Kajjo said:


> Beispiele:
> RICHTIG: "extrem heißes Wetter";
> FALSCH / NICHT MÖGLICH: "krass heißes Wetter"



Der Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber ich möchte etwas  richtigstellen. Anders als von Kajjo behauptet, ist es, zumindest in  meiner Varietät des Deutschen, durchaus möglich "krass heißes Wetter" zu sagen. "krass" bedeutet hier einfach nur "sehr", nur dass "krass" nach meinem Gefühl stärker ist. So könnte man z.B. auch "krass geile Schuhe", "krass laute Musik" o.ä. sagen. Das ist allerdings ziemlich umganssprachlich und wird wohl auch eher von Jüngeren verwendet. Ich selbst bin Mitte zwanzig und hab es früher oft verwendet. Inzwischen sage ich stattdessen eher "übelst", das in der Gegend um Cottbus und Guben verbreiteter ist. Auch "Ist ja voll leer hier." ist ein Satz, der mir bestimmt schon öfters über die Lippen gekommen ist. Ich bin zwar aus Berlin-Kreuzberg, aber von "Kanak-Sprak" ist mein Deutsch meilenweit entfernt (und ich bin "urdeutscher" Abstammung, damit wir uns richtig verstehen). Für mich ist das ganz normale deutsche Umgangssprache, die in Berlin soweit ich das beurteilen kann sehr weit verbreitet ist.


----------

